# Time for me to return to the charcoal side



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey everyone. It has been quite a while since I’ve joined you all on the charcoal side, but seeing as how I’ve missed it so much and I’ve got a lot of time on my hands these days, I’m coming back. 
I know this question gets asked all the time, but I genuinely don’t know where to begin. I’ve got a budget of~$600 (anything in the ballpark is fine) but that doesn’t necessarily mean I NEED to spend $600 on a smoker. Leftover money could be used for probes and covers and such, surely.
I used to smoke with a WSM, and I really enjoyed the flavor, but man I had to babysit that thing. Seemed like I was adjusting dampers every 30 minutes. I’m looking for something a bit more “heavy duty,” and that also seconds as a good grill. The Oklahoma Joe’s Bronco UDS looks like everything I would want, except there’s no water pan and no way to feed it more fuel without first removing the food. Also, I hear they are owned hy Char-Broil, which I have had terrible experiences with in the past, both in quality control and customer service. That’s a turnoff for me.
I’ve also been looking at the Masterbuilt 560, which has me concerned that the smoke production isn’t quite what I’d get from an UDS or bullet-style.
So.... thoughts?


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 30, 2020)

I have a UDS that is home built. 7 years old now. I cant speak for the bronco but in the right conditions ive got 30hr burn times out of mine using lump. Ive never had the need to add more fuel. Only time I have trouble with managing temps is in pretty windy conditions.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 30, 2020)

Why don't you save yourself a bunch of money and build a UDS.  It really isn't that hard.


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 30, 2020)

I agree with 

 BandCollector
. Save all the extra money for other cool stuff you can use while smoking. And if its really burning a hole in your pocket you could spend it on a stainless steel drum!


----------



## kruizer (Mar 30, 2020)

I bought my OKJ Bronco for about 150 bucks and I love it. Does a great job smoking and the burn time for a full load of fuel is about 12-14 hrs at 225 F.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 30, 2020)

Hmm,

I've smoked on WSM's for quite some time and they're pretty rock solid at holding temps.  Even more so now that I started using BBQ Guru Party Q on my 14.5" WSM.  It truly made the WSM set it and forget it. 

As for doubling as a grill I do remove the body and use it as a grill when camping, but if I had my choice it wouldn't be my go to for a grill.  Nor would a UDS. Even with the body on the WSM I can get the upper grate temps near 400°f without a heat diffuser. If AI need to sear, remove the body throw the grate (or don't and go cowboy style) on the coals and sear away.

I also have a UDS.  If you're not into the WSM you won't be into the UDS. I haven't used my UDS since I got my first WSM. In my opinon the WSM is easier to control, easier to add fuel, and with the body off you can grill.


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ll have to stand in front of another WSM and see how I feel about it. The 22” might do better for me..I assume I could lay a couple of racks of ribs straight down without cutting?

The OKJB just looks like better build material, since the metal is thicker and insulated. You don’t have issues with the WSM fluctuating on you? Maybe I had a bad one..

Either way, since I’m wanting this thing to double as a grill, maybe I should go with the Masterbuilt 560? I just have serious reservations as to how well it actually smokes. Surely it can’t give you the best of both worlds with no drawbacks...can it?


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

kruizer said:


> I bought my OKJ Bronco for about 150 bucks and I love it. Does a great job smoking and the burn time for a full load of fuel is about 12-14 hrs at 225 F.



I like to hear that. It’s still in the running for me.


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Why don't you save yourself a bunch of money and build a UDS.  It really isn't that hard.
> 
> View attachment 438087



Hey, I know I said I have time on my hands but not that kind of time! Wife and I had our second baby boy back in January. With everything else going on in the world, things are a bit too crazy for me to want to build something from scratch.


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> I have a UDS that is home built. 7 years old now. I cant speak for the bronco but in the right conditions ive got 30hr burn times out of mine using lump. Ive never had the need to add more fuel. Only time I have trouble with managing temps is in pretty windy conditions.



30 hrs is insanely good. I doubt a $300 smoker is gonna be able to perform to that standard, though!


----------



## bregent (Mar 30, 2020)

phlux said:


> The Oklahoma Joe’s Bronco UDS looks like everything I would want, except there’s no water pan and no way to feed it more fuel without first removing the food. Also, I hear they are owned hy Char-Broil, which I have had terrible experiences with in the past, both in quality control and customer service. That’s a turnoff for me.



My Bronco had a damaged grate when I got it. Customer support sent me a new one with no problem. Can't remember if I called them by phone or email, but it was easy and no hassle.

The bronco, like most drum smokers does not have a water pan. You could sit one on the lower level grate if you really wanted, but I see no need - it has a heat diffuser.  Temp is easy to control with the single intake and single exhaust dampers, and it maintains temp very well.  I haven't done any long smokes, but heard some folks getting 14 hours on a load.  You could probably retro-fit with a larger charcoal basket if you needed more.

The Bronco is fairly heavy. So it's not gonna rust out quickly, but it's is somewhat difficult to move. Not something you could easily throw in the back of a truck like a UDS or WSM.


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

bregent said:


> My Bronco had a damaged grate when I got it. Customer support sent me a new one with no problem. Can't remember if I called them by phone or email, but it was easy and no hassle.
> 
> The bronco, like most drum smokers does not have a water pan. You could sit one on the lower level grate if you really wanted, but I see no need - it has a heat diffuser.  Temp is easy to control with the single intake and single exhaust dampers, and it maintains temp very well.  I haven't done any long smokes, but heard some folks getting 14 hours on a load.  You could probably retro-fit with a larger charcoal basket if you needed more.



Making a larger basket ain’t a bad idea. Do you find that the built-in thermometer is pretty accurate, or should I buy aftermarket, should I go with the Bronco? Any leaks? Should I grab some high temp silicone and lava lock? My WSM leaked like crazy around the door..


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 30, 2020)

phlux said:


> 30 hrs is insanely good.


Yes it is. My basket for mine will hold about 20 lb charcoal


----------



## phlux (Mar 30, 2020)

Now I’m wondering if the Bronco Pro is worth the price difference...


----------



## Chasdev (Mar 30, 2020)

IMHO, the Masterbuilt is the only choice if you are looking for smoke flavor.
I have  large Kamado, a large Webber and a pellet spitter and while each has a place and still see use, my longing for smoke flavored brisket led me to the Masterbuilt and I have NOT been disappointed.
Adding big chunks of oak to the charcoal feeder and in the ash catch bin provide lots of smoke and stick-burner flavor profile.
I can't take the Texas heat and the long hours of fire management required to drive my offset stick burner any more and had given up on oak smoke flavored briskets but all is well now.
Here's two brisket points I did recently, salt and pepper only.
The bark was outstanding, as was the flavor.


----------



## bregent (Mar 30, 2020)

phlux said:


> Now I’m wondering if the Bronco Pro is worth the price difference...



The regular Bronco grate size is a bit small for things like ribs. (yes, you can hang them) The Pro has a larger grate diameter that could handle ribs easily. But for the price, I'd seriously consider the Masterbuilt 560 Gravity feed.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 30, 2020)

If you were adjusting the vents every 30 minutes on your WSM, that's probably a combination of technique, charcoal, and a splash of patience. First, throw out the Weber directions. They are antiquated and no longer apply to the current formulas for charcoal briquettes. I can get my 22.5" WSM to breeze along for 8-12 hours without touching it by using a denser briquette than the brand everyone thinks of first. Anything with the word "Ridge" on it is made by Royal Oak Enterprises out of Georgia. Each briquette is 25% denser than the most popular brand, yet the Royal Oak/Embers/Ridge/Expert Grill (same briquette, different outlets) is as inexpensive and can be had REAL cheap on sales coming up soon, like 20 cents a pound. 

Since I switched to the RO lineup, my BBQ Guru is basically insurance for dropping outside temps or winds kicking up. I do overnight smokes all the time and sleep like a baby, well, as good as a six decade baby can sleep. 

Take a look at the WSM again and read up on what folks are doing here for loading and temp control. And find the patience grasshopper. I let mine come up to temp on overnighters for at least two hours, bottom vents closed, top full open, wood chunks buried in the briquettes. It takes a while, but when I hit 190-210F after a couple of hours and load the meat, I set the lower vents and it slowly cruises back up to 225-250F and stays there. 14 hours is not unheard of before I have to knock off the ash, and by then I'm cranking it up to 300+F to finish butts or briskets.  

Let us know what you decide. Nice to have you back on the dark side.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 31, 2020)

I started with a WSM years ago.   I then went to electric, pellet and now the Masterbuilt Gravity Series.  The MB flavor profile matches the WSM in my opinion.  There are no vents to adjust, no water pan and no charcoal chimneys.  Dump in the charcoal, lump and or wood chunks, light a fire starter, wait 3-5 minutes and set the temp.  Holds temps from 150 to 700+.  And the time to temp is very fast.  You can be up and running at 225 in about 10 minutes.  700 in about 20.  When you're done cooking, just turn it off and slide in the vent covers.  The fire will choke itself out.  Clean up is pretty simple.  It's very versatile.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 31, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> If you were adjusting the vents every 30 minutes on your WSM, that's probably a combination of technique, charcoal, and a splash of patience. First, throw out the Weber directions. They are antiquated and no longer apply to the current formulas for charcoal briquettes. I can get my 22.5" WSM to breeze along for 8-12 hours without touching it by using a denser briquette than the brand everyone thinks of first. Anything with the word "Ridge" on it is made by Royal Oak Enterprises out of Georgia. Each briquette is 25% denser than the most popular brand, yet the Royal Oak/Embers/Ridge/Expert Grill (same briquette, different outlets) is as inexpensive and can be had REAL cheap on sales coming up soon, like 20 cents a pound.
> 
> Since I switched to the RO lineup, my BBQ Guru is basically insurance for dropping outside temps or winds kicking up. I do overnight smokes all the time and sleep like a baby, well, as good as a six decade baby can sleep.
> 
> ...


I can’t agree more with this quote. Noboundries (aka charcoal nerd) had nailed it. I too have a WSM and love it!


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2020)

Another option is the Weber 26" Kettle. I use my kettles for smokes that last under 6hrs. and my WSM for smokes that go longer. I just purchased the slow-n-sear so I will start using the 26" for longer smokes. As I get used to it.

Chris


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 1, 2020)

I’m with GMC. My 26er with SnS XL  with B&B briqs will burn @ 250-280 for 7-8 hrs. It’ll burn much longer set up with a snake burning around a medium Vortex.


----------



## negolien (Apr 1, 2020)

if your looking to tend fire alot get one of the cheap ones your talking about. /shrug....I think the 560 owners have provided great info on the 560 threads going here which are many. For $500 it provides the best of both worlds easy set it and forget it..really lol...Gives plenty of smoke I seen some fat rings on 560 food. Not to mention at right around $500 the price is a freakin steal. otherwise save up for a rec tec or a kamodo joe.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Another option is the Weber 26" Kettle.





SlickRockStones said:


> I’m with GMC. My 26er with SnS XL with B&B briqs will burn @ 250-280 for 7-8 hrs. It’ll burn much longer set up with a snake



Agree . Set up with the snake runs 12 hours plus at around 260 for me . Love it .


----------



## zwiller (Apr 1, 2020)

I plan to hook up with some other members one day and do a test tasting of a "real" smoker compared to my MES + AMNPS.  I have serious doubts there will much difference.  I started with charcoal and gave up: pre internet/snake method...  Bought a MB gasser and liked it but was PITA.  Bought an MES based on all the users here for $99 and tried the AMNPS and was HOOKED.  I am making seriously good stuff.  I completely admit that at first I felt MES was "cheating" but no longer do.  In a few years I went from a guy that ran some ribs a few times a year and maybe a turkey to running something 2-3x per month.  I have made all sorts of stuff I would have never imagined and it is mainly due to my setup being so user friendly.  If you have the time to tinker... by all means BUT I don't think that it automatically will give you better results.


----------



## jon4rd (May 1, 2020)

phlux said:


> 30 hrs is insanely good. I doubt a $300 smoker is gonna be able to perform to that standard, though!



I stumbled upon a guy who makes charcoal baskets and his "beast basket" for the Oklahoma Joe Bronco will likely get 30 hours. 

Video Proof: 

I plan on getting one myself but if you can pick up the bronco on clearance and add this basket, you can get 30 hours out of a $300 or less smoker


----------



## phlux (May 1, 2020)

jon4rd said:


> I stumbled upon a guy who makes charcoal baskets and his "beast basket" for the Oklahoma Joe Bronco will likely get 30 hours.
> 
> Video Proof:
> 
> I plan on getting one myself but if you can pick up the bronco on clearance and add this basket, you can get 30 hours out of a $300 or less smoker




I should have come back and let y’all know...

I watched a Masterbuilt Gravity fans group on Facebook and people were having to hot wire around the lid switch because it broke, fans frying, etc.

Not wanting to risk it, I got the Bronco Pro in Orange and have been incredibly happy with it. Holds temps like a beast and no leaks from the very beginning. Thermometer on the outside is garbage, but I left it for aesthetics. I monitor with my Inkbird, anyways :)


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 3, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Another option is the Weber 26" Kettle. I use my kettles for smokes that last under 6hrs. and my WSM for smokes that go longer. I just purchased the slow-n-sear so I will start using the 26" for longer smokes. As I get used to it.
> 
> Chris


My vote is for the Weber kettle, and some different accessories slow n sear, charcoal baskets, vortex, good briquettes and snake method. Great versatile grill, and smoker all in one depending on technique. Use all the leftover money for charcoal, wood, and meat. I have a UDS, Brinkman electric smoker, and Ducane natural gas grill that will, rarely if ever get used again now that I have a Weber Kettle. I love it


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2020)

I'm curious... never could figure out how you grill with a barrel smoker ??


----------



## CoolbreezeBBQ (May 3, 2020)

Idk if that’s directed at me, but to me grilling is cooking smaller cuts of meat quickly over direct flame/heat with drippings burning on hot coals to flavor meat. Hot and fast. BBQ/Smoked is slow and low over indirect heat with some wood smoke/charcoal to flavor meat. You can easily do either or on Weber kettle. I could grill on my UDS using bottom grate, putting full load of charcoal, and leaving top off. I could also smoke on my natural gas Ducane grill, firing up only one side with smoker box full of chips, or just chunks on grate and meat on other side.


----------



## jon4rd (May 4, 2020)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm curious... never could figure out how you grill with a barrel smoker ??


On the Oklahoma Joe bronco, the heat deflector plate can be flipped and the charcoal basket can be put on top of the heat deflector for high heat grilling. It’s quick and easy to flip it too. Makes reverse searing steaks simple because you can take off the smoked steaks, change it to the grill configuration, and let the coals heat up before searing the steaks


----------

